
Ask HN: How do you sell performance? - scollins
I started a service agency that makes e-commerce sites significantly faster on desktop and mobile (Sometimes as fast as native apps). I have around 25 customers.<p>But when I approach new prospects, none of them care about their store&#x27;s performance. I keep amazon and google&#x27;s studies handy, but often the conversation ends before I can bring them up.<p>Highlighting revenue benefits of a fast site hasn&#x27;t helped much either.<p>What would be a good way to educate prospects about importance of a fast e-commerce website?<p>If someone can point me in right direction, I&#x27;ll be happy to pay for your time.
======
mtmail
A new study I found is [https://www.doubleclickbygoogle.com/articles/mobile-
speed-ma...](https://www.doubleclickbygoogle.com/articles/mobile-speed-
matters/) "53% of mobile site visits are abandoned if pages take longer than 3
seconds to load"

Maybe you can create a video showing how their pages take longer to load.

I dealt with a customer once who had broken Javascript (redirect) on the
homepage which rendered the page just empty. Only Firefox browser affected. No
amount of emails, screenshots, sending patches or CEO-to-CEO in-person
meetings helped. Their logs showed little Firefox users so it wasn't a
priority. Took over a year to fix. Some customers are resistant to feedback.

------
cocodercoder
I think for your customers the conversion rate counts. Do you have some
customers where you can take the date and show the benefits of your service in
terms of real profit examples?

